
Apple Said Developing Wireless-Charged Phone for as Soon as 2017 - davidbarker
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-29/apple-said-developing-wireless-charged-phone-for-as-soon-as-2017-ijz3i4si
======
rebelidealist
Anyone know how this news affects uBeam?

